# Getting docs attested



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

My wife and I were married in the US. She is from US but now has dual nationality US and UK. I am UK citizen. We have always lived in the UK. Does our US marraige cert need to be attested in the US or can this be done in UK? 

Who can attest docs in UK. What exactly does this involve - a stamp or certain wording to be used? Is it only solicitors who can attest docs? 

If we apply for residency on her US passport, same qu about attesting it in UK or US applies?

Thanks.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Jason, and welcome to the forum

Try doing a search on attestation - there have been several threads on the subject. 

As a quick summary - in the UK, education certificates need to be notarised (done by a Notary Public, who usually work in solicitors' offices), stamped by the FCO and then by the UAE Embassy in London. On arrival in the UAE they will also need to by stamped by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. UK birth and marriage certificates don't have to be notarised as they are official government documents, but the last two steps still need to be completed. If you don't want to do this yourself, try Visas from Middle East Embassies in London, like Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Iraq and Hajj, Umra Visas. 

As your marriage certificate was issued in the US, I think it will need to be attested in the US. This is a slightly longer process than UK attestation and I don't know it as well - but again if you want an agency to help you, try Legalization | Roca Services. Again it will need to be stamped at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs on arrival in the UAE. Your company's PRO may be able to do this for you. 

Both agencies can complete attestation by post if you are already here. 

Your residence visas are stamped in your own passports. You use the attested documents during the sponsorship process. 

Hope this makes sense!

KP


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I will make one suggestion, if you do need to get it attested in the USA. Find a service that will take it through the process and pay them to do it. I don't know what they charge but it will be worth it. I say this as I wait (now 4+ weeks) to get my degree back from the US State Department with no ability to find out any information about the status. This is after having taken 2 weeks to process at the state level here first.

I don't know if it is the same for a marriage cert as for a degree but here is the degree, the process for a degree is it needs to get authenticated first by the state it is issued in. After that it goes to the US Department of State and gets authenticated by them. Finally that goes to the UAE Embassy for the final process (which I believe is mainly to translate everything). Once that is complete, it will go to my company and they can do the final steps in the UAE to get the work visa.

Here is a link to the UAE Embassy in the USA with links and info. Good luck, this has been a HUGE pain

FAQs: Legalization of Documents | UAE Embassy in Washington, DC


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Hopefully this helps....*

Hello...

I'm am getting very familiar with the attestation process in the US. I will warn you now it is a bit...beastly, but doable.

If your wife still has family living in the state you were married in, then this might make the process flow a bit more smoothly and inexpensively. They're agencies that will do this for you but they usually start at like $500...but keep in mind they do everything once they receive your marriage license (so the cost may be worth it).

But if you have family there...the license needs to go to a notary who will make a copy of the license and notarize the document as a certified copy..._IF THE STATE HAS A COUNTY CLERKS OFFICE_, then the document will have to go there next (there is small fee about 5 dollars per document or so)..._IF THE STATE DOESN'T HAVE A COUNTY CLERKS OFFICE, THEN PROCEED TO THE NEXT STEP_ 

The second or third step (depending on your state) would be to send the license with the notary and country clerk seal (if applicable) to the Secretary of State of that state (ex: if you were married in Massachusetts the document would have to go to Sec. of State Galvin's office in Boston)...another small fee is added about 6 dollars per document. 

Then the fun really begins. The document has to go to the State Dept in Washington D.C. If you mail the document the wait time for it to be processed and mailed back to your family member in the States is about 60 days, give or take a day or two. (The current wait time at the State Department to process paper works is about 5 weeks...at least it was when I spoke to them at the office last week to drop off my own paperwork. HOWEVER, if the family member is willing to go to D.C. you can get the document process within 30 mins (go figure)...that's what I did...btw the cost is 8 dollars per document.

Once you've received the document from State you have to mail it to the UAE Embassy in D.C. The cost for attestation is 30 dollars. The UAE processes the document quickly and will return in within the week...keep in mind if the person goes to the State Dept...then they could drop it off at the Embassy...it will still take a few days to process.

Whew...this is the long and short of it...hope this helps...Cats:eyebrows:

P.S. Keep in mind if your wife needs to attest her college degrees and transcripts, then she will need to do that in the U.S. The degrees would be certified copies and her transcripts can be produced at the schools. She would need to speak to someone in the Registrar's Office so that it can be notarized at the University. Once the school documents are notarized then they follow the same steps as listed above.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, that's incredibly helpful esp Cats reply. Wife's family are still in Houston, but seems like it might be easier to pay for a service to do it for us. Can anyone recommend a service, not sure that it necessarily has to be in Houston.

One other question. Does it matter or does anyone have an opinion on what passport to use to get residency visa. I have dual Irish/British nationality/passports, my wife has USA/British and our children USA/British and Irish! We are relocating from UK, but after Dubai then intention in 3-5yrs is to settle in the US, not the UK


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Roca Services (link in my first post) are based in Washington and should be able to deal with the full attestation process on your behalf. I have only used them once, but the information they gave was comprehensive and they kept me fully informed. 

Can't advise re: which passport in terms of future plans to settle in the US I'm afraid


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Attestation*

Thanks Katie


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Docs to be attested before arrival in Dubai - confirmation please*

Is this a correct and comprehensive list - 

For me 

Degree Certificate by solicitor, then FCO then UAE Embassy in London
Birth Certificate by FCO and UAE Embassy, but no need to have solicitor certify

My wife (not working)

US marriage certificate - to be attested in US using a service as we are based in UK
Birth certificate (US) - as per marriage cert?

Kids

UK birth certificates - same process as for me ie no solicitor but FCO and UAE Embassy

Is the above i) correct process and ii) a comprehensive list of docs that need to be attested and submitted to FCO and UAE Embassy?

WHat about UK and US driving licences? Can the originals simply be produced to get a local licence after the residence visas obtained?


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

jason359 said:


> Is this a correct and comprehensive list -
> 
> For me
> 
> ...



I can't speak for the UK, but in the US the marriage certificate should be attested in the states. As for your wife's birth certificate, I didn't have to get my birth certificate attested...the service you plan to use will have the most up to date information on whether an attested birth certificate is required for attesting a marriage certificate...


Good Luck!

Cats:confused2:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

This is who I just found and am having them do it for me. They want $350 for my degree which includes shipping to my employer in the UAE once returned from the embassy here. I live four blocks from where I got my degree so was able to get it notorized and then drive the 50 miles and have the apostile done in person. So it would be more otherwise.

I cannot tell you how good they are because I just sent it to them. After sitting in a vaccum waiting on the US Sate Department it is more than worth $350 if it is going to get done in a timely manner

Embassy Legalization


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

ur welcome for the help...


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

jason359 said:


> Thanks guys, that's incredibly helpful esp Cats reply. Wife's family are still in Houston, but seems like it might be easier to pay for a service to do it for us. Can anyone recommend a service, not sure that it necessarily has to be in Houston.
> 
> One other question. Does it matter or does anyone have an opinion on what passport to use to get residency visa. I have dual Irish/British nationality/passports, my wife has USA/British and our children USA/British and Irish! We are relocating from UK, but after Dubai then intention in 3-5yrs is to settle in the US, not the UK


I think this question might best be answered by an attorney...someone who perhaps specializes in immigration law. 

...Cats


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks again for all the info, but can someone confirm if I have the correct understanding of all the docs required and which ones need attested and in which country, per my last post. Ta in advance. J


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Help please - list of docs that need to be attested and where to attest*

per my earlier post - is there anything missing from the list below - 

Is this a correct and comprehensive list - 

For me (UK citizen)

Degree Certificate by solicitor, then FCO then UAE Embassy in London
Birth Certificate by FCO and UAE Embassy, but no need to have solicitor certify as it is an "official" doc?

My wife (not working)

Our US marriage certificate (we were married in US) - to be attested in US using a service as we are based in UK
Birth certificate (US) - as per marriage cert does birth cert need to be attested in the same way as marriage cert?

Kids

UK birth certificates - same process as for me ie no solicitor but FCO and UAE Embassy

Is the above i) correct process and ii) a comprehensive list of docs that need to be attested and submitted to FCO and UAE Embassy, before coming to DXB?

What about UK and US driving licences? Can the originals simply be produced to get a local licence after the residence visas obtained? 

Thanks in advance.
J


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

is anyone able to confirm or correct my last post. help pleeeeease!


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

jason359 said:


> is anyone able to confirm or correct my last post. help pleeeeease!


Hi Jason,

I understand that every country has different requirements. Your new employers Human Resource dept should tell you what you specifically need. I would also call the UAE Embassy to confirm.

I live in the USA so I can only confirm the process for a single person moving to Dubai. The one thing I am pretty sure of (posters please correct me if I'm wrong) is you do not need to attest your wife's birth certificate, but you must attest your marraige license in the States.

Hope this gives you a start as to where to look for you answers.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

i didn't get my birth certificate attested, just my degree certificate and i just came out about 8 weeks ago


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok, i think i understand what's required. thanks to one and all who took the time to reply. it is much appreciated.


----------

